# Silver scrap



## Anonymous (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post here. I am very interested in getting into refining silver, and maybe gold as a hobby. I'm aiming for silver first.
It so happens that I've stumbled across a manufacturer here with scrap .925 and .999 from castings. He's also got some gold.
He says he sends it off to Kitco about once a month.
What I'm wondering is, what would this kind of silver scrap be worth by weight? 
How does one deal with Kitco? Do you pay to ship your scrap or do they? How do they pay? 
Sorry for the noobish nature of my question, but I need to start somewhere, and there's just so much info.
thanks!
-Steve


----------



## Shecker (Sep 8, 2008)

You actually have a major silver refinery right there in Albuquerque. It is called Academy Corporation. For years I dealt with them when I lived in New Mexico and they were always fair to me. You can find the web site by googling "Academy Corporation."

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## qst42know (Sep 8, 2008)

Kitco has added a note to their scrap pricing page a while back. They do not buy scrap from individuals. Buisnesses only.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 12, 2008)

Paristscp:

Forget all those huge companies!..Why do not you try to do it yourself?...It is easy,all information is right here..meet the challenge.

Regards

Manuel


----------

